# 10 cuties



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

A friend of mine didn't know what to do with the 10 babies her rattie had so I took them in. :lol: They are mismarked black and mismarked agouti hooded. They will be available next week on thursday! Did I mention there are 3 rex coated babies?  

(Note- Each picture is of a different rat  )


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

there all so cute.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

you're a good friend


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

babies babies everywhere!

very cute!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah they are little terrors, lol. I might be keeping a rex. ;D


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, I'd love to have some baby rats.  Very cute.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG, you live right by me! I was looking at those babies on Craig's List. lol. Precious little rittins!


----------

